# need Massey electrical connection



## nielb (4 mo ago)

This is the female plug that goes into a solinoid for forward or reverse hydraulic valve that sits on the transmission below the steering wheel. Anyone know where I can buy this type of connector? MF4325 12x12 power shuttle 2001.


----------



## forty five (May 23, 2021)

looks like an automotive plug ive seen if all else fails stop at a auto reclaim center they will show to dismantler in yard.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning nielb, welcome to the forum,

You can search the "dismantled machines" (salvage tractors) section of tractorhouse.com for a Massey Ferguson that might have this connector. They do not list a MF4325 in salvage. But you might find that plug on a similar MF tractor.









TractorHouse.com | New & Used Farm Equipment For Sale


TractorHouse.com is the go-to source for buying and selling new & used Farm Equipment. Buyers can find a full range of Tractors, Less than 40 HP Tractors, 40 HP to 99 HP Tractors, 100 HP to 174 HP Tractors, 175 HP to 299 HP Tractors, 300 HP or Greater Tractors, Planting Equipment, Harvesters...




www.tractorhouse.com


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You might try spraying that connector and its male counterpart with electrical contact cleaner to clean it up. Spray it good and then "work" it in/out to clean the contacts. You can find a spray can of electrical contact cleaner at an auto parts shop.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

looks like some sort of Dephi connector.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe this one would work. https://tinyurl.com/2mwe63jr
I referred to these as a S587


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like the plastic part is in 1 piece yet, so probably, the issue is the connectors/pins. Pop them out and either match them up, or re-bend them enough to grab and connect properly.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Are they burned out .corroded or broke ? I can't tell from the picture. It looks like a ford fuel injector connecting plug. Except for the extra 2 holes .Those are lock holes A lot of pin connectors on fords look like that. Are the pins in the solenoid corroded broke ? There are different pin sizes If you have a pullapart junk yard close to you. you can walk around and find one .Orlieys auto parts carries some pin connectors. try there first .I know I have one on a junk ford in my collection.The little holes are the lock holes push down the clips and pull the wires .I use either small oring picks for that .You can use a 18 gage hypodermic needle .There is a tool for pin connector removal. You need the plug with you to compare .


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Auto parts stores have universal connectors.
I'd cut/spice/solder it in using two layers of heat shrink tubing. Unless you want it original for some reason.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

